# Cockapoo Scarf



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Excuse my (tired) face but just had to share.. We are all snuggly after a day at the office and daycare


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

tooo cute!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Best time of the day


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely scarf Ruth - the best - I have ruby constantly trying tip sit under my chin(s!) x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is my favourite time of day.. Lola's snuggling Nina's neck too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And you look great after a hard days work!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> And you look great after a hard days work!!


Don't be daft!! Im not too worried cos with the reverse camera on ipad the photos are unclear. The poor focus hides a multitude.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful.... all three 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the scarf I only have a half scarf


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely pic lovely poos


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And again!!! Boy, I feel loved tonight!  If not slightly trapped, I've needed to use the bathroom for approx 45 mins... Hmmm.  a I hate disturbing them!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Strange, you look even less like Mrs. Doubtfire as time goes on!  Nice scarf!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Gosh you look young..... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Gosh you look young.....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That'll be the Botox!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Strange, you look even less like Mrs. Doubtfire as time goes on!  Nice scarf!


Hopefully that's a good thing!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ruth I am a dead ringer for Mrs. Doubtfire!  Or so people tell me all the time!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ruth I am a dead ringer for Mrs. Doubtfire!  Or so people tell me all the time!


Reveal yourself....... We are still waiting!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


>


Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
So funny....
It looks like me in 20 years!!
You really have just made my night!!!!!! 
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I am pretty sure you don't look like THAT!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey this WAS me at Christmas, now I am mortally offended!  Granted I had had a little bit too much wine.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey this WAS me at Christmas, now I am mortally offended!  Granted I had had a little bit too much wine.


I believe you...... Is there such a thing as TOO much wine???  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I believe you...... Is there such a thing as TOO much wine???  x


Yes!! When you get to the stage where you can't prevent you dentures falling in your wine.. You've had too much!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yes!! When you get to the stage where you can't prevent you dentures falling in your wine.. You've had too much!


Hahaha - that must be the stage fairlie was at when the camera went click....... 
Luckily for me I'm not at the denture stage yet!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They are not dentures just a top plate! There is a difference.

*note to self, get more polygrip


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> They are not dentures just a top plate! There is a difference.
> 
> *note to self, get more polygrip


Funny!!!! - you do make me laugh 
I will live in anticipation of the real you been revealed .........


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't believe this for a second!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I'm laughing loads again - this is why you have to spend so long catching up with every thread as you just have no clue to the conversation by just the thread title!!
Ruth - lovely scarf by the way!


----------

